# New User, may not stay around...



## bupkis

I did want to post a couple of things in the relevant forums, but the draconian restrictions on what and where new users can post have made that impossible. Just the sort of warm welcome one gets in the snootiest coffee shops... So I guess it's appropriate.

I'm a contributing member of quite a few online forums and coffee is a new interest for me but these rules are, to be honest, silly as they encourage frivolous posting to reach the post count (to be able to make the only substantive contribution one has to make at the moment). So, basically, you want 5 posts from me about nothing in order to give me the privilege of making one post about something.


----------



## Daren

Hi bupkis

Firstly - Welcome to the forum. I can assure you there is no snootiness here - the exact opposite. Loads of friendly folk willing to help.

You might want to start your journey on the forum by telling us a bit about yourself and your equipment etc rather than a moan about the restrictions. The restrictions are in place to stop spammers and people joining only to flog stuff.... We want people to join in.

As for your question about the online shop - I can't help you as I've never heard of them. Someone else may chip in of they have.

It's worth looking at the for sale thread - I'm sure I saw a black one for sale a couple of days back for a bargain price.


----------



## Neill

bupkis said:


> I did want to post a couple of things in the relevant forums, but the draconian restrictions on what and where new users can post have made that impossible. Just the sort of warm welcome one gets in the snootiest coffee shops... So I guess it's appropriate.
> 
> I'm a contributing member of quite a few online forums and coffee is a new interest for me but these rules are, to be honest, silly as they encourage frivolous posting to reach the post count (to be able to make the only substantive contribution one has to make at the moment). So, basically, you want 5 posts from me about nothing in order to give me the privilege of making one post about something.
> 
> What I wanted to post about was what seems to be a great deal on a Eureka Mignon (£229 compared to the usual £280-300 or so), but I was wondering if the company is at all reliable, as the website isn't exactly polished. You'll find it here: http://www.baristakit.co.uk/Eureka_Mignon_On_Demand_Coffee_Grinder/p1752643_11056602.aspx
> 
> Anyone bought from this place?


Wow, what an intro! The rules are in place to try and stop spammers! There shouldn't have been a problem posting the above question. Glenn will probably correct me if I'm wrong but I think you only need to have 5 post to post in the for sale section. I'm sure you could have posted in the grinder forum or the coffee Lounge. Sorry I can't help with the above link, I've no experience of them. Welcome to the forum anyway and hope you hang around to find out what a helpful and friendly place it is.


----------



## bupkis

WRT spammers: what's wrong with a captcha?

Neill, I wasn't able to start a thread in either the "deals" forum (to discuss that Eureka Mignon deal) or the "Equipment Retailer Reviews" section (to ask about baristakit.co.uk). The former requires 10 posts, the latter 5.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Way to make friends and influnce people. Not


----------



## bupkis

Mrboots2u said:


> Way to make friends and influnce people. Not


Precisely my feeling about the warm welcome this site gives to new posters...


----------



## DavidBondy

I s'pose that's us told then! Gulp! DB


----------



## bupkis

Let me put it this way: of the twenty to thirty online forums in which I participate, this is the only one I've ever encountered that has such a draconian policy. I've been on forums where your first post has to be approved by a mod, but never one where there are differing minimal post-count quotas for various activities.

Spam is a problem for anyone who runs a forum. There are other ways around it.

I think it's probably off-putting for many would-be members. But maybe that's precisely the idea...


----------



## Eyedee

Attendance is not compulsory

Ian


----------



## DavidBondy

Whilst you have every right to have whatever opinion you wish, I find this one of the most helpful and least judgemental of all the many forums in which I participate.

I think it is true to say that we are all friends here and we help one another out as best we can. We organise social events and group buys.

I have never come across a single other member who has had any problem with the rules and guidelines that our very hardworking forum meister, Glenn, has put in place.

Perhaps this just isn't the forum for you! We like it just the way it is and none of us would change a thing.

So, as the saying goes: put up or shut up!

David


----------



## Daren

I can't say I found the initial restrictions a problem.... From the sound of it the problems one of attitude rather than a technical issue.


----------



## Yes Row

Maybe best you lay off the caffeine full stop?


----------



## Doggycam

I'm very new and don't post much, but have found it to be helpful and friendly.

I even won the raffle for the Londinium. I was overwhelmed by all the congratulations and offers of help. This even though I'm so new here. Stick around and read. You'll discover just how good it is. Like any forum, posts are easily misconstrued.But there's less negative comments here than any other forum I've been on. Cycling, mountain biking and harmonica forums. So thanks to all. I've learnt loads ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

bupkis said:


> Precisely my feeling about the warm welcome this site gives to new posters...


Read your first post and was going to respond but decided not to - now your latest sarky comment has annoyed me. Your OP commented on the site having 'draconian' restrictions and 'just the sort of warm welcome one gets in the snootiest coffee shops... So I guess it's appropriate'. I don't know what other forums you frequent but this forum is a very friendly community where new members are warmly welcomed. What really gets me is the way you slag off a forum and, by implications its members about whom you know nothing, and then ask for advice and guidance. Unbelievable.


----------



## 4085

Tell you what......I will say what others will not.........piss off!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Tell you what......I will say what others will not.........piss off!


As ever, David, brief and to the point:good:


----------



## DavidBondy

dfk41 said:


> Tell you what......I will say what others will not.........piss off!


Y'know what David. I tried to say the same thing but perhaps in slightly less direct terms.

Well done old chap!!! DB

P.S. Has anyone noticed how many Daves and Davids there are here? Cannot just be a coincidence!


----------



## coffeechap

Such a great name


----------



## jeebsy

Full of arseholes like this:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9702-pics-of-members-with-their-set-ups&p=118993#post118993


----------



## Spazbarista

bupkis said:


> Anyone bought from this place?


Hello Butkis

Allow me first to extend to you the warm hand of welcome and friendship, and may I also apologise for the less than ideal responses proferred by some of the less-savoury members of this forum. These people are tolerated here as a sort of care in the community arrangement, but you were not to know that.

May in, in particular, apologise for the behaviour of 'dfk41'. This individual has more teeth than he has IQ points.

So, to your question.

Indeed I have purchased from this retailer, and I can tell you that they offer exceptional service and the most competitive of prices. Nothing is to much trouble for them. I cannot recommend them highly enough.

However, I suspect you may encounter one small drawback. You see, offering the superlative service that they do, they can afford to be a little picky with regards to whom they choose to sell and I feel pretty confident that your custom would be declined.

They are like that. They don't like p****s either.

So sorry.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Makes a change from someone coming on and recommending a certain style of stuffing a chicken straight away!


----------



## 4085

Expo, your comments are noted and I will not rise to them. I think if you read this thread you are in the minority with your praise of this chap, not me...still, you have your opinion and I have mine. However, that said, if you really think I have a low iq based on the fact I told someone to piss off (with an exclamation mark), then you can be judge and jury.

By the way, I have a full set of teeth minus two......and let me make it quite clear, Expo and me are sound!


----------



## funinacup

Barista Kit don't have stock of the Mignon anyway.


----------



## Charliej

It's quite simple really the rules are there to encourage participation, and as a result of participating you get access to the For Sale and Wanted section of the forum. Access to these is granted in this way in order to prevent people just signing up to sell items or buy them, and also to keep the "Deals" section of the forum away from the casual browser and to give forum members a chance to benefit from these sections 1st. If you have a genuine interest in all things coffee and questions to ask then making 5 or even 10 posts shouldn't be too onerous an obligation the rest of the forum sections are open to you. I have been on other forums where access to similar sections of them require 50 ,100 or in 1 case a higher amount of posts, their rationale is that this lets people get to know who you are and for you to get to know the community so that if you do wish to use the trading sections they can be reasonably certain you can be trusted.

If you do decide to stick around you will discover an extremely friendly and generous community here, as an example recently someone signed up to ask advice about an Xmas present for her disabled son who had become interested in espresso as a result of this forum members rallied round a post by one member suggesting that maybe we could all help out these people by raising some money and donating equipment to put together a very nice package of equipment and accessories and even a 6 month coffee bean subscription for this brave young man. Not what you would call snooty and unwelcoming is it? In fact we welcome everyone with open arms as we love to share knowledge about our common interest in coffee which then leads to friendships being formed. A couple of months ago there was a forum members event at a coffee machine retailers called Bella Barista and anyone who had been watching from the sidelines would have sworn everyone there had been friends outside of the forum for years, which wasn't the case, many of us were meeting in the flesh for the 1st time.

On the other hand if you decide to keep the initial attitude you arrived here with then I hope the door hits you on the arse and leaves some nasty splinters as you exit.


----------



## SimonB

bupkis said:


> WRT spammers: what's wrong with a captcha?


You typically only use captcha at one point (i.e. registration) so if I were a spammer I could happily register one or several accounts, get past that stage then unload across several sections of the forum. Not the end of the world but both unpleasant for the community and for moderators to go clean up.


----------



## Saftlad

I've only just joined myself, but have found nothing but friendly advice and encouragement. Perhaps I have a lower frustration threshold.

DFK as soon as I saw your comment, I realised that I may have met you at a BBQ in SW Wales a few years ago. If memory serves me right it was Flibsters mother & father-in-laws. Please don't tell me the caffeine has addled my brain lol


----------



## Charliej

SimonB said:


> You typically only use captcha at one point (i.e. registration) so if I were a spammer I could happily register one or several accounts, get past that stage then unload across several sections of the forum. Not the end of the world but both unpleasant for the community and for moderators to go clean up.


And also captcha is a serious annoyance for genuine members if it is implemented in such a way that it is there every time you wish to make a post.


----------



## origmarm

As a recent joiner I can't say I've found it particularly problematic. It's easily outweighed by the folk on here. The only thing that annoyed me was the x mins between PMs. Ran into it once or twice while selling.


----------



## bupkis

The Systemic Kid said:


> What really gets me is the way you slag off a forum and, by implications its members about whom you know nothing, and then ask for advice and guidance. Unbelievable.


Yeah, well, I wanted to just ask for the advice and guidance but, unfortunately, the posting quota wouldn't let me do that now, would it?


----------



## bupkis

dfk41 said:


> Tell you what......I will say what others will not.........piss off!


Thanks for proving me right.


----------



## coffeechap

At least your post count is going up with your pathetic retorts, a clear message from probably the most tolerant members on here has been given to you, perhaps you need to look at how you put yourself across, do you know anyone named anthorn by any chance?


----------



## Mrboots2u

You said the A word..........


----------



## coffeechap

Lavazza lavazza lavazza


----------



## Mrboots2u

I think we should all learn from our last encounter with a person of forthright views and leave this gentleman's thread to die


----------



## ronsil

bupkis said:


> Yeah, well, I wanted to just ask for the advice and guidance


...and then p*** off, no doubt


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Lavazza lavazza lavazza


Dave , Dave ,Dave .......


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Dave , Dave ,Dave .......


Daren, Daren, Daren....


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Dave , Dave ,Dave .......


Boo hoo boots


----------



## Flibster

Saftlad said:


> DFK as soon as I saw your comment, I realised that I may have met you at a BBQ in SW Wales a few years ago. If memory serves me right it was Flibsters mother & father-in-laws. Please don't tell me the caffeine has addled my brain lol


Errr... God I hope not.









That means I've got married at some point and don't remember it at all!


----------



## 4085

I am happy to confirm, it was not me....although my grand father was from the Valleys, I have not been down for years........shame, I like barbies!


----------



## Charliej

bupkis said:


> Yeah, well, I wanted to just ask for the advice and guidance but, unfortunately, the posting quota wouldn't let me do that now, would it?


Ok now you are starting to wind me up, the only forums that have that posting restriction are the For Sale and Wanted section you could have posted on any other of the subforums and received good open and honest advice about all things coffee related from some very knowledgeable people and also made friends too. Your infantile tantrum, however, has managed to provoke people who would otherwise have been happy to help you into people who don't really want anything to do with you, if you decide to do as the bible says and Go Forth and Multiply then it's your loss not ours.


----------



## Glenn

Thank you for your feedback

We have rules in place to reward members (deals / for sale) and also to stop people reviewing equipment for their own gain

It is not hard to reach 5 or 10 posts

The rules are quite relaxed compared to many forums and we have some of the friendliest members on the net.


----------



## chrisah1

I have to admit I was (and probably still am) guilty of a few frivolous posts - but it certainly forced me to start. In the for sale and deals it's good to have a bit of credibility before providing deals, selling, or buying. And my frivolous posts were all much the much the same so anyone looking can see I have my attention on a few things. It's a barely momentary problem. five posts. nada.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

It's not so difficult is it? You say hello and introduce yourself and then post a few comments on topics you're interested in and then you are allowed to do pretty much what you want - as long as it's not commercial or insulting. Come on, people just don't want to put in the effort to get what they want ... that's just laziness.


----------



## 4515

That has to be the most angry first post that I've seen on this forum.

As a "contributing member of quite a few online forums" I would have expected you to understand a little more about how to conduct yourself on line.

A few words of advice. You will get a far more favourable response if you turn the anger and attitude down. Your posts are the only insight that we see of the person behind the keyboard. The initial image that you have portrayed is not the best.


----------



## bupkis

Charliej said:


> Ok now you are starting to wind me up, the only forums that have that posting restriction are the For Sale and Wanted section


I'm afraid you are not right about that. It was impossible for me to start a thread in the "Deals" section without having made 5 posts. It was also impossible for me to start a thread in "Equipment Retailer Reviews" with fewer than 10 posts to my name. And, yes, I did search for existing threads on the topics I wanted to start. So maybe you're winding yourself up.


----------



## bupkis

working dog said:


> That has to be the most angry first post that I've seen on this forum.


I see no signs in that first post of "anger," although quite a few in the several posts telling me to piss off in various ways. I would characterise the tenor of that first post as "annoyed" rather than "angry." And here's why: I felt I had something to contribute that wasn't being mentioned on the site. Namely, a good deal on a popular grinder but also questions about the retailer, who is unknown to me. And I would've been happy to have a mod vet my post before it made it to the site. But making me make several frivolous posts about nothing in order to, finally, get to the substantive one seems to me to be not the best way to go about things.

I keep hearing protestations about how wonderful and friendly everyone here is but it's hard to take them seriously when they are punctuated by brief blasts of invective.


----------



## Spazbarista

That's spam.

You'll be banned


----------



## Glenn

Posts 9 and 10 removed.

There are plenty of options to comment on items around the site.

Making up numbers by posting post numbers really isn't in the spirit of things.

I do not often ban members Expo.


----------



## LizG

bupkis said:


> I did want to post a couple of things in the relevant forums, but the draconian restrictions on what and where new users can post have made that impossible. Just the sort of warm welcome one gets in the snootiest coffee shops... So I guess it's appropriate.
> 
> I'm a contributing member of quite a few online forums and coffee is a new interest for me but these rules are, to be honest, silly as they encourage frivolous posting to reach the post count (to be able to make the only substantive contribution one has to make at the moment). So, basically, you want 5 posts from me about nothing in order to give me the privilege of making one post about something.
> 
> What I wanted to post about was what seems to be a great deal on a Eureka Mignon (£229 compared to the usual £280-300 or so), but I was wondering if the company is at all reliable, as the website isn't exactly polished. You'll find it here: http://www.baristakit.co.uk/Eureka_Mignon_On_Demand_Coffee_Grinder/p1752643_11056602.aspx
> 
> Anyone bought from this place?


Your loss Bupkis

I only joined the group a few months ago and I am proud to call them my friends. There is always someone willing and able to help, no snootiness here I was a nescafe drinker and was welcomed with open arms.

Liz


----------



## bupkis

Expobarista said:


> That's spam.
> 
> You'll be banned


Like I give a f**k at this point.

So you want frivolous posts, just not too frivolous... Sounds entirely reasonable.

Or to put it another way, in order to combat "spam" you want people to make frivolous posts before they can post something substantive. But you consider frivolous posts spam.


----------



## Glenn

No, we do not want frivolous posts of any sort. On topic (except in the off topic section), warm & friendly are the best received posts

The majority of people have no issues respecting that existing / regularly posting members who are the fabric of the site should get first opportunity to buy/sell and participate in deals.

It is not hard to reach 5 or 10 posts respectfully in the forum without winding others up.


----------



## danman2k

you only had to introduce yourself, and respond to a few interested questions from members or admin to get your post count up, sounds pretty reasonable for free advice. your issue is trivial tbh.


----------



## bupkis

Glenn said:


> No, we do not want frivolous posts of any sort.


Ok, let me put it another way. You don't want frivolous posts. But you do want to force people to talk about things about which they have nothing to say (for the moment) in order to allow them to discuss things about which they do have something to say (if the appropriate forum for that substantive post is a restricted one). I'll leave it to you to decide what the appropriate name is for posts in which the author has nothing to say. I thought "frivolous" was accurate, but let's call them "vacuous" instead.

You want them to talk about things on which they have nothing to say but you're very very annoyed with vacuous posting of any kind. Except, of course, the kind of which there are several examples in this very thread (e.g. "Lavazza, lavazza, lavazza"). But those are from regulars, so it's OK. And you think this place *doesn't* resemble a snooty coffee shop?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

bupkis said:


> Like I give a f**k at this point


So, why do you continue to flog your point to death? You're annoyed you have to reach a threshold of posts before you could achieve what you wanted - forum member feedback on a retailer and then comment about the forum, and by implication its members, being snooty. The minimum number of posts is there for a valid reason as Glenn has pointed out and not to hack people off. Perhaps you are unfamiliar with the idea 'to give a little to get a little'.


----------



## Glenn

You don't have to step foot in a coffee shop

ergo, you don't have to post on a forum

Your choice


----------



## bupkis

The Systemic Kid said:


> Perhaps you are unfamiliar with the idea 'to give a little to get a little'.


And that says it all. You think that the only reason a new member might come along is to "get" something. And you think he/she should first "give." But, in fact, what I wanted to post would have been more accurately characterised as "giving" than "getting" since I would have been alerting members to the existence of an extremely good deal on a popular grinder (and, no, I have no connection to the company selling it, as should be obvious). How good a deal? Well, let's see, there's a 6-month-old version of this very same grinder listed in the For Sale section of this site at £220 plus P+P. This brand new one is selling for £229.

So we're talking about doing your community a service. That's much more accurately characterised as "giving" than a bunch of meaningless posts the sole purpose of which is to get the post count up. Which is why the requirement is absurd.


----------



## GS11

^^^ don't feed the troll


----------



## danman2k

introducing yourself is not meaningless...


----------



## Spazbarista

At this juncture, Bupkis, probably best just to say sorry.

It would earn you everyone's respect, I'm sure.


----------



## gman147

The way the forum is built is to encourage a 'community' which stays for the duration; and to discourage people who troll multiple forums and only contribute to the buying/selling sections in order to save/make a few bucks. This method also saves on storage or multiple idle user accounts.

Correct me if I'm wrong Glen.

p.s bupkis, you have the right to reserve membership. But we would gladly welcome you here of course


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I do hope you'll hang around, if only to eat your words when you see how helpful this community is.


----------



## coffeechap

As it was I that placed the lavazza post please let me explain as clearly you can't be bothered to read other stuff on the forum. Not that long ago we had another similar pain in backside member as yourself who just posted to wind people up, not too dissimilar to what you are doing now. The comment stems from that I am quite sure give a little laugh to many on here who get along and share light hearted banter. This is a community of like minded friendly and interactive people, who genuinely want to help those who share these values. Perhaps some necessary rules bother you, but on the whole don't bother others and you feel it necessary to vent that annoyance, but the fact remains you have had some heated exchanges with people who ordinarily are theist polite on here, so my suggestion is let it go dude if you need some advice please ask if not kindly take your malevolent attitude elsewhere


----------



## 4085

The site you mention do not have any of those grinders. You have to feed them a load of personal data before you learn that they do not have any. I happen to know the trade price on these and I would strongly suggest to you that no matter how long you wait for one of these grinders, you will not get one at that price.

Anyway, usually, people come on and introduce themselves......people say hello back and ask questions and before you know it, you have 5 posts. You could have introduced yourself and at the same posed your question....however, you did not. you chose to come on in a confrontational way. bear in mind that we as a community owe you nothing. bear in mind, that lot of people including me, work on the principle of always treat others as you would have them treat you.....now, join up the dots and see if you can work the rest out mate


----------



## Spazbarista

There is quite an element of trust on this site with people lending, giving and selling things to people they have never met.

There are also members, like coffee chap, who go out of their way to animate the forum by organising events, raffles and so on. All of those things require others to show actual commitment, otherwise it just becomes a pain in the arse for the organiser.

Can you see how the minimum post count lends itself to this?


----------



## Glenn

Right, time to draw a line under this

Only Bupkis can reply after this post with one of the following options

Stay

Go


----------



## Charliej

I knew the word Bupkis was Yiddish for something so checked Wikipedia

Bupkis: Absolutely nothing, nothing of value, significance or substance. Alternatively the Urban Dictionary claims it may originally have meant goat poo.

Guess that just about sums the OP up.


----------



## Dr Steve

Hi,

I'm new here and am having the same problem with post count before I can express interest in an advert. Shame for me and the seller!

Steve


----------



## 4085

Dr Steve, not really mate. A forum is a community where we share things with other members. the chances are you have googled something and been brought here. You have then thought, i want that item, and then find you cannot get that item because of the restrictions.\

Why not join, add something to the forum and reap the benefits


----------



## Dr Steve

I can certainly see the point in that.

I'm early on in my barrista journey and will need advice from all the experts here for some time to come.

Just looked at the "what coffee" thread and rather daunted by the huge range of choice available from specialist companies. I think this might be a good place to start my education!


----------



## 4085

Dr, ask away. You will find a wealth of knowledge here from a range of people covering pump driven, lever machines and anything in between.

And more importantly, welcome!

Why not start a new thread off introducing yourself!


----------



## Neill

Agree with dfk, start your own thread and let us know a bit about yourself. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Glenn

Closing this thread and will update when Bupkis replies by PM


----------

